# Skidkings vintage bicycle club dispalys bikes at the harold lemay car museum



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 29, 2012)

The SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB OF Tacoma Wn was invited to display some of the members bikes for the month of February.Nice display of bicycles ranging from 1912 all the way to the 70's ....Even Mr Smiley is in on the Display....Really cool!

 <a href="http://s422.photobucket.com/albums/pp307/2muchrust/SKIDKINGS%20AT%20LEMAY%20MUSEUM/?action=view&amp;current=DSC08502.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp307/2muchrust/SKIDKINGS%20AT%20LEMAY%20MUSEUM/DSC08502.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

